# Does anybody sell assembled inlay blanks?



## ramaroodle (Aug 27, 2018)

I'm a newbie so I apologize in advance if this is a dumb question.  Just curious.  I'd be willing to pay extra for an inlay kit that is already on a 3/8 or 27/64 tube that I just need to cut to length, turn or sand and finish.  I've only done a couple but seems like there's more inherent risk of damaging the blank either in assembly or turning especially when I am selling the pen.  Putting those microscopic parts together seems more like the skills of a watchmaker than a woodworker.


----------



## Robert Taylor (Aug 27, 2018)

Woodnwhimsies has their blanks together with rubber bands but NOT glued. Many very nice blanks to choose from.


----------



## ramaroodle (Aug 27, 2018)

Robert Taylor said:


> Woodnwhimsies has their blanks together with rubber bands but NOT glued. Many very nice blanks to choose from.



Yeah.  Now that I think about it, they do.  I've watched some of Tim's vids.

Thanks.


----------



## studioseven (Aug 27, 2018)

I just completed a  blank with the American eagle and these itty-bitty stars.  Quite a challenge for my stubby fingers and failing eyesight.  It was the most challenging blank I have ever worked on.  I was able to complete it and have to say it did turn out really nice.

Seven


----------



## ramaroodle (Aug 27, 2018)

studioseven said:


> I just completed a  blank with the American eagle and these itty-bitty stars.  Quite a challenge for my stubby fingers and failing eyesight.  It was the most challenging blank I have ever worked on.  I was able to complete it and have to say it did turn out really nice.
> 
> Seven



LOL.  That's what I mean.  It was "watchmaker" challenging.  Didn't really involve woodworking skills.  Stubby fingers, a trip to Rite-Aid for tiny tweezers and a set of 3.0 readers!


----------



## its_virgil (Aug 27, 2018)

https://www.etsy.com/shop/WoodenOddities



ramaroodle said:


> I'm a newbie so I apologize in advance if this is a dumb question.  Just curious.  I'd be willing to pay extra for an inlay kit that is already on a 3/8 or 27/64 tube that I just need to cut to length, turn or sand and finish.  I've only done a couple but seems like there's more inherent risk of damaging the blank either in assembly or turning especially when I am selling the pen.  Putting those microscopic parts together seems more like the skills of a watchmaker than a woodworker.


----------



## leehljp (Aug 27, 2018)

its_virgil said:


> https://www.etsy.com/shop/WoodenOddities
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Don for that link. I probably will not use them but it is nice to know that they are available!


----------



## TonyL (Aug 27, 2018)

Kenneth's work is excellent. He made some pre-assembled custom inlays that were fantastic!


----------



## Woodchipper (Aug 28, 2018)

ramaroodle, my father always said the only dumb question was the one not asked. We learn by asking questions. If you have raised kids, this is a basic truism. Welcome and you will find a lot of great people willing to share their knowledge and expertise.


----------



## magpens (Aug 28, 2018)

Ken Wines does some outstanding work ... I like it for its artistic, kinda "abstract" patterning.

 For realistic inlaid images of real-life objects, animals, and scenic images, the many offerings of Kallenshaanwoods.com are unsurpassed by any other manufacturer. . You have to assemble these yourself and that can be a challenging task. . Also beware that the difficulty rating given on the website is often understated. . Some of the dog designs are rated at 3-4 out of 5 (where 5 is the highest difficulty). . I have done several of most of these and have found some to be very challenging indeed, and I would rate them much more difficult than stated. . (I cannot remember which are the most difficult, but I believe the German Shepherd is one of them.) . In spite of the greater difficulty, these are definitely well worth the effort and time, provided that you have the patience to carry through to completion.  I absolutely adore these designs of dogs and fish, especially, by Ken Nelsen.

With regard to turning, all inlaid blanks require very careful turning using extremely light cuts.  The fully assembled blanks should be liberally "flooded" with thin CA before starting turning. . During the turning process they should be inspected several times, and very thin CA added if there are any signs of gaps appearing between the pieces. . Try to fill any gaps with appropriately colored turning dust first and then very thin CA. . The final stages of shaping can be done with sandpaper if desired. . I have found that final finishing with CA suits me best.

I have been very pleased with my results. . Patience is indeed the key to success.


----------

